# Time for tr 485 subsequent entrant



## vipul (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I got 485 TR and i have applied for my wife's TR 485 on 22/2/10 .

Does anybody know what is the normal time frame of granting this visa?

I have tried to call dimia but some people are saying 3 months and some are saying 6 months , some of my friends are saying that it can be in between 2 or 3 months . one of my friedns wife got it in 35 days.

so i am getting confused now.

can anybody help and share their views please ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

TR visas can be reasonably quick but there will always be variations with any type of visas, hence different feedback.
Best just to make sure there is eligibility met and get a complete and correct application to minimise process time.


----------



## vipul (Apr 7, 2010)

But if you can help with the time frame like 2 months 3 months , that will be great for me .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

vipul said:


> But if you can help with the time frame like 2 months 3 months , that will be great for me .


And if your wife is not eligible, saving you the fee may be an even greater help.
Eligibility or not is something you can assess whereas *time of processing is variable*


----------



## aba (Oct 29, 2009)

vipul said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got 485 TR and i have applied for my wife's TR 485 on 22/2/10 .
> 
> ...


Current processing time for a subclass 485 (Subsequent Entrant) is between 3 to 6 months. Processing times will vary depending on the particulars of the application and whether it is "decision ready".

Raul T Senise Registered Australian Migration Agent, MARA No. 0636699
Home


----------



## vipul (Apr 7, 2010)

It is decision ready file as i have submitted all the docs with the help of my friends wife's file who got visa 485(SE) whitout any query. 

some of my frined got this visa in only about 35 days even, i don't understand why it is varies all the time..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

vipul said:


> It is decision ready file as i have submitted all the docs with the help of my friends wife's file who got visa 485(SE) whitout any query.
> 
> some of my frined got this visa in only about 35 days even, i don't understand why it is varies all the time..


Just because one person gets a visa in X ammount of time does not mean every visa application process will be the same.
Have a look @ Client Service Charter for some reasons.


----------



## pancha (May 11, 2010)

hey vipul, have u managed to get ur wife's TR? If yeh how long did it take....man am still waiting for the acknowledgement of her application


----------



## vipul (Apr 7, 2010)

i haven't got it yet


----------



## pancha (May 11, 2010)

*485 subsequent*



vipul said:


> i haven't got it yet


oye vipul have u got 485 subsequent or still waiting?


----------



## booter300 (Jul 13, 2010)

*485 - Temporary Residency*

Hi mate,

I applied for my visa (485) on the 1st of Nov 2009 and it still hasn't been issued. So by any chance if you do hear from them about your wife, please let me know. Normally, an officer is appointed to process your visa and if it is incomplete/inaccurate, they contact you immediately. Since you and I haven't heard from them as yet, I'm assuming they haven't even looked at our application yet. Good way of testing our patience eh..

Cheers,

Sid.


----------



## pancha (May 11, 2010)

booter300 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I applied for my visa (485) on the 1st of Nov 2009 and it still hasn't been issued. So by any chance if you do hear from them about your wife, please let me know. Normally, an officer is appointed to process your visa and if it is incomplete/inaccurate, they contact you immediately. Since you and I haven't heard from them as yet, I'm assuming they haven't even looked at our application yet. Good way of testing our patience eh..
> 
> ...


sid, 485 take a longer time to procees mine took an year, once i received it i applied for 485 subsequent for ma wife which takes like 3 to 4 months, but havent heard from them yet.


----------



## IndianInOZ (Aug 17, 2010)

*485 SE grantes*

Hi I applied for my wife's 485 SE, on last week of June and Visa was granted on first week of August. It took almost 40 days for visa grant.

I gave immigration almost decision ready file ie:-

pre-medical 
police check
Form 80 and Form 1221

Plus I regularly send an post lodgement enquire

I think this helped me...

Try it

Regards

IndianINOZ


----------

